# Grassflats are hot!



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a short compilation video of the action


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Cool video man, what were you using for bait?


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

You put in a lot work setting up some of those shots for the video. It turned out awesome.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Great video and some nice fish!


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Awesome video!! It looks like you are using a lure? The first part is off the National Seashore of the beach. Was the second part Gulf Breeze? Those are nice fish and it looks like great fun :thumbup:


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Nice video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome video man. Really good job editing, some great shots.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments! I used an Aquadream gold spoon for the whole video


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Great video. Really well done!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic video!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice video man, and some pretty reds! Thanks


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. What time of the day do you fish ??

Scott


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

You have some serious film-editing talent! Try to get some blood on that hobie for the next video...it's way to shiny!


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice. Not sure if I am more I pressed with the editing skills or the fact you manhandled the outback with no wheels! Lol.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice video


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Was it just u or did u have help? If u was solo that was well done. I know that's a nice stretch of water.:thumbsup:


----------

